# Checking Out: Orchestral Percussion SDX by Toontrack



## donbodin (Dec 19, 2019)

Toontrack has something really special here with Orchestral Percussion SDX. The huge dynamic range, beater options, and stereo, 5.1 & 11.1 options, will make this tempting for those looking to create realistic percussion performances with depth, dynamics, and clarity.
Thoughts and more videos here: http://bit.ly/35DHhkB



Orchestral Percussion SDX by Toontrack normally sells for $279 
We got our review copy from Time + Space: http://bit.ly/2tAzN3B


----------



## Rich4747 (Dec 19, 2019)

Its deep, vast and amazingly controllable, huge dynamic range. I often wonder why its not considered the standard in professional percussion. Watch every tutorial for this library at toontrack to see the possibilities. jimo Its fast as you want or its deep as you want or both.


----------



## kociol21 (Dec 29, 2019)

Rich4747 said:


> Its deep, vast and amazingly controllable, huge dynamic range. I often wonder why its not considered the standard in professional percussion. Watch every tutorial for this library at toontrack to see the possibilities. jimo Its fast as you want or its deep as you want or both.



Honestly I thinks it's just that people here, those heavily into orchestral, movie, trailer etc. music are just inclined to watch for Kontakt libraries because that is what they always did. Strings? Let's look for Kontakt library. Brass? Kontakt. Woodwinds? Kontakt. Piano? Kontakt. Percussion? Of course, Kontakt. And if it isn't Kontakt, it's probably either long established 'orchestral' player like Play ir VSL or player from company that made mostly Kontakt libraries and is well know in the ecosystem like Spitfire or OT. People seem to often look for Kontakt libraries for something like pads etc. which first off the top free soft synth can do better than any sampled libraries. Therefore not many cares for Toontrack which neither does Kontakt libs nor is established in 'orchestral composing' world. 

If you ask someone like me, who came to more orchestral composition from rock/metal, the moment I think about percussion I'm like "well, does Toontrack have something? Oh, they have, OK then, that's all I'd ever need", because in turn, rock/metal ecosystem is so used to Toontrack products that it's first and obvious choice when it comes to ANY percussion related stuff.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 29, 2019)

kociol21 said:


> Honestly I thinks it's just that people here, those heavily into orchestral, movie, trailer etc. music are just inclined to watch for Kontakt libraries because that is what they always did. Strings? Let's look for Kontakt library. Brass? Kontakt. Woodwinds? Kontakt. Piano? Kontakt. Percussion? Of course, Kontakt. And if it isn't Kontakt, it's probably either long established 'orchestral' player like Play ir VSL or player from company that made mostly Kontakt libraries and is well know in the ecosystem like Spitfire or OT.



Absolutely. It's a specific pocket universe and it's based around Kontakt and specific brand loyalties.


----------

